# ? Is a level 5 / entire skim required here?



## AaronL (Nov 6, 2021)

In what situations is a level 5 finish a must? 
If a wall is finished , no texture , with a high sheen paint, does the whole thing need to be skimmed to look good ? 
In other words , even if the finish job is done correctly will it still show marks , without skimming the whole wall?


----------

